# 2019 Cruze HB - rotor size between LS, LT and Premier - the same?



## oddalot (Jan 20, 2019)

Couldn't find this info in the specs...

Do all trims, LS, LT and Premier share the same rotor size?

Thanks!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup, all USA/Canada gen2 Cruzes have same rotors. 276mm x 26mm


----------

